
Use Their Work Free? Artists Say No to Google  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/15/business/media/15illo.html?_r=1
======
nop
At first I thought this was about Google image search and artists having
problems with that but I don't really understand why this is newsworthy.
Google called asked and got turned down, seems perfectly reasonable and
unobtrusive to me. Now I'm not an artist but if Google called me and asked to
feature something I've coded I'd be absolutely thrilled if I was (well I am)
an unknown struggling coder.

------
zcrar70
And quite right too - if artists have to keep give their artwork away for free
to get exposure (which is what they're usually told is the main benefit of
giving their work away for free), who's ever going to pay them?

~~~
zcrar70
And along the same line, if Google can't afford to pay them, then who can?

~~~
fatdog789
Google can afford to pay for them. That's the reason the artists are pissed.

It's like a millionaire asking a homeless bum for change, claiming that the
"exposure" of being a nice guy will earn the bum a few more donations.

~~~
zcrar70
> Google can afford to pay for them. That's the reason the artists are pissed.

That was my point, exactly.

